# K2 Cinch's - Not recommended



## paulage (Jun 30, 2008)

I bought the K2 Cinch's in the 08-09 season. They've been to the US (Tahoe), New Zealand and Japan and I've always loved the quick get-in-get-out mechanism. Now I'm back in Tahoe and spent about 15 days on the mountain the past month and they have come undone whilst mid-run about 5 times! 

Now don't get me wrong. I used to love them as I was halfway down the mountain as my mates sat down and screwed with their bindings but with about 50 days on the slopes they are starting to fail. There's nothng like hitting a black tree run when your back foot just comes free of the binding - causing a lucky fall and much swearing. If it happened once I could live with it but it's starting to happen pretty randomly and often now. They'll lock as always when I initially bind up and for no reason just come loose! It's always my back foot ankle strap that comes loose, anyone else have this problem?

Anyway screw these bindings I want to live - I'm going back to regular bindings as you can't bomb a run if you're in constant fear of being flung from your board. Buyer beware...

/rant


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

sounds pretty sketchy. Seems like you got a pretty good run out of them though.


----------



## paulage (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah I guess they've had their time - good while they lasted but if you can't trust them you can't ride them


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah i wouldn't ride em after that starts happening but 50 days of riding seem kinda like a lot.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

mbesp said:


> yeah i wouldn't ride em after that starts happening but 50 days of riding seem kinda like a lot.


Thats less than a season and a half for me...

Binding should last me over 120 days... or else...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

50 days is actually reasonable considering you flew them everywhere and hit things like black tree runs. Also, they are a 2009 model. Believe it or not, but binding and snowboard technology have come a very long way in the past two years. Even compare the 2010 K2 Autos to the 2011 version. Much improved toe strap system.

You were able to trust them for your type of riding for 50 days maybe more or less on big mountains. It's just time to buy a new pair buddy. 

Also, I know they are out of warranty, but have you at least tried to contact K2? They might help you out.

I'm sorry, I just dislike threads like these that bash a particular gear without much warrant. You make it sound like nobody should buy them, but you yourself enjoyed the heck out of them for 50 days of big boy mountain riding through black tree runs. I understand a post like this if the bindings broke from 50 days of mellow riding. Yours could also be a fluke. Your loss though. You are going to miss out on some awesome K2 bindings because you had an incident with your hard ridden pair of 2009 bindings.

By the way, you'll be surprised to find that traditional strap bindings have just as many problems as quick entry bindings. In fact, I've run into way more problems with my 2011 390 Boss than I did with my 2006 Flow Flite 3 bindings. I don't hate Rome though because I at least contacted them before going on a "Avoid 390 Boss" rant and they were able to resolve my issue very promptly.

Sometimes you just get lemons. So make some grilled salmon with lemon zest.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

50 days sounds a little short lifespan to me. I expect _at least_ two seasons (~120 days) out of my bindings before they malfunction. Wear and tear after 50 days I expect, but not malfunction.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> 50 days sounds a little short lifespan to me. I expect _at least_ two seasons (~120 days) out of my bindings before they malfunction. Wear and tear after 50 days I expect, but not malfunction.


You can't just count the days. It's the type of riding. The places he mentioned have big mountains. He was also talking about aggressive tree runs. 

All of them being trips, I'm sure he took full advantage of the mountains he was visiting meaning little to no cruising.

All my assumption from what I've read of course.

As for the malfunction, it sounds like wear-and-tear actually. Ratchets and straps wear out fairly quickly compared to the rest of the bindings. This is because we are constantly cranking/unstrapping them. So it's expected to wear faster. This is the very reason why I always tell people to ask for spare parts when they get bindings.

If his chasis, highback, or even mounting plate blew out, then I would call it malfunction. All signs point to wear-and-tear to me.

BTW: I'm sure KillClimbz can do to his entire equipment in one day what we can do in multiple days. So the lifespan for his gear is probably much shorter than ours when you count just the days.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Have you pulled them apart or visually inspected them for any missing or failing components?? Could be something is broken or cracked and this is the reason they are failing. Lots of moving parts in those, I would inspect them closely. Could be as simple as a $5 part....
I'm sure you did as you are a an expert rider, still a suggestion if you didn't....


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Leo said:


> You can't just count the days. It's the type of riding. The places he mentioned have big mountains. He was also talking about aggressive tree runs.
> 
> All of them being trips, I'm sure he took full advantage of the mountains he was visiting meaning little to no cruising.
> 
> ...


Leo, I put in over 60 days per year at a western resort, with bowls, trees, bumps, rocks, and elevation, and my bindings function at least two seasons. Bachelor is no midwestern "hill." I usually replace them out of wanting something new rather than from them being broken. I'm up to 50 days already this year having started on Thanksgiving. That's only 12 weeks ago. I'd be bummed if my binding only lasted 12 weeks.

Edit: I pulled up my stats for this season on the mountain website just for kicks.
482,869 vertical feet total
10,974 vertical feet average per day
23,150 most vertical feet in a day
366 total turns

With the season running through May I might be able to hit 1 million vertical feet this year.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

No toecutter... I wasn't questioning how hard *you* ride. I'm only speaking of the OP. We don't know his riding compared to yours. I'm just saying that there are too many variables to discount a binding for malfunctioning after 50 days. 

As I said, there are riders that put their gear through all kinds of hell. There are also those who do not even take good care of them. Another variable is the fact that he flew with these bindings multiple times around the world. We all know that our luggage isn't exactly handled in a fragile manner when we travel even domestically.

So much to consider here before jumping the gun and saying K2 Cinches should be avoided. Especially since they are from 2009. The OP also stated that his straps came undone. He didn't speak of any breakage. That's wear and tear to me in the most common area for bindings... the straps/ratchets.

The moral of the story? I love you toecutter and I am very confident that you are a very skilled rider. I wasn't trying to question that.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

In fairness, the OP didn't say they should be avoided, he said he doesn't recommend them... and he gave a detailed description of why he has that opinion.

That said, I've been riding ONLY my 09 K2 Formulas on every board since late January of 09 (over two years). I may have gotten 10-15 days out of them in spring 09, 50+ days last season and up to about 35 this season. Obviously they have the usual scrapes and tears in any aesthetic fabric, but these things are beasts... I ride large mountains, small mountains, parks... jumps, jibs, drops, trees, and they are still holding up quite well with about 100 (+/-) days on them. 

In fact, I think Ive talked myself into seeking out more 09 Formulas right now, as I know they changed the components quite a bit in 2010...


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I think it is important to note that the failure the OP is having has nothing to do with the fact that his bindings are "CINCH" bindings. He has a strap issue which can happen on any binding on the market, The CINCH quick entry system works fine. If I was in this position, I would call K2 and see if they could hook me up with that strap. Even if I had to pay for it, that strap is still cheaper than new binders.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Leo said:


> No toecutter... I wasn't questioning how hard *you* ride. I'm only speaking of the OP. We don't know his riding compared to yours. I'm just saying that there are too many variables to discount a binding for malfunctioning after 50 days.
> 
> As I said, there are riders that put their gear through all kinds of hell. There are also those who do not even take good care of them. Another variable is the fact that he flew with these bindings multiple times around the world. We all know that our luggage isn't exactly handled in a fragile manner when we travel even domestically.
> 
> ...


Okay I love you too.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I forgot to mention, when I flew with my wife's and my snowboards to tahoe... I noticed that they ransacked the bag. It is a huge Burton wheelie locker. I had my toe straps strapped down over the highback. When I opened it in Tahoe, everything was out of place and they had undone the straps. Maybe they see a lot of snowboards, who knows? But if not, I can't imagine they figured out how to release them first try.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Leo said:


> I forgot to mention, when I flew with my wife's and my snowboards to tahoe... I noticed that they ransacked the bag. It is a huge Burton wheelie locker. I had my toe straps strapped down over the highback. When I opened it in Tahoe, everything was out of place and they had undone the straps. Maybe they see a lot of snowboards, who knows? But if not, I can't imagine they figured out how to release them first try.


I think it's standard TSA practice to examine the contents. Every time I've flown my stuff they've poked through it. Or maybe I just look suspicious...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> I think it's standard TSA practice to examine the contents. Every time I've flown my stuff they've poked through it. Or maybe I just look suspicious...


Yea, definitely standard practice especially for your bigger checked in luggage. That's my point though. I don't see them being careful with our stuff.


----------



## paulage (Jun 30, 2008)

hey guys thanks for the replys, I guess I should clear a few things up. I'm by no means a pro rider, I bought the bindings to go with my first board, an Arbor Formiula 161 which I still ride(beginner board). So the bindings I guess have progressed with me, starting with green and blues and progessing to blacks (no real park riding). What I'm saying is that I haven't done any massive cliff drops or anything so the bindings have had a pretty good life.

The problem I think is the bindings come loose on harder runs due to more pressure beng exerted on them. I think it's the part of the ankle strap that locks into the plastic groove that is coming loose but I haven't been able to replicate the problem off the mountain. I think it's the high pressure + wet snow causing the strap to slip out. 

Yeah I created a rant on them because if these things fail at the wrong time it could seriously injure me or someone else. I'm having a pretty bad week with gear all round. Bindings have crapped out, my Thirty Three Boa boots (2009 as well - got at the same time as the bindings but not sure of the model) have also gone the way of the dodo. The sole on the back foot boot has almost come completely off from clipping the Cinch's backplate when I step out of them - the boots fault not the bindings.

What is it with snowboarding boots? I've had crappy converse all stars and other shoes I've treated worse and they've lasted for years, not a measely 50 days. Anyway before I get too far into another rant I've decided on an all new setup. If Fedex can make it into Tahoe today (it's dumping like mad) I should have my hands on a NeverSummer SL 158. I tried on a bunch of boots to replace my crappy Thirty Threes and ended up settling on the Burton Rulers as the best fit for me.

All I need now are the bindings as I'm not going to bother repairing the Cinch's. If the new ones have improved a lot I won't rule them out. What's the weight like on them? I'm looking for a lightweight mid-flex binding to match the board - any recommendations?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I love my 09/10 CTX...looks like you just used up that strap...change it. Mine feel really solid, but they do have a lot of moving parts...just re-tighten the screws every 7 days of riding. The quick entry is so convenient...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

A good alternative to the Cinches would be the K2 Auto Uprise bindings for your SL. They are a modified quick entry traditional strap binding. Meaning the toe strap tightens as you crank down your ankle strap.

If you want out of K2, another good speed entry binding for the SL is the Flow NXT-ATSE.

Back to traditional straps, I recommend these:

Ride Delta

Rome 390/Boss

Flux RK30


----------



## ginofultano (Feb 28, 2011)

If you are looking for non-traditional bindings, I have a pair of Flow NXT-ATs in great condition. Have about 8 days of east coast riding on them. PM me if your Interested.


----------



## paulage (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers for the offer but i went with Rome 390 boss' instead. Not quick release but much more comfortable


----------

